# Snake drags toddler into pool



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

*A five-year-old Australian boy has survived being bitten, constricted and dragged into a swimming pool by a python about three times his size.*









Australia: Python bites and drags five-year-old into pool


The "naughty" python bit the five year old, before dragging him into a swimming pool in his home.



www.bbc.co.uk





There is no way the snake is 10'


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

That's men for you! Always boasting.......


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

These kind of trashy news articles usually irritate me, but was pleasantly surprised by the latter paragraphs
”Ben then held on to the python for about 10 minutes as he desperately tried to calm his children and his father, before releasing the snake back into the vegetation.”


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

Seen this story knocking around online in a few papers. Some have even hilariously claimed that the snake (presumably a carpet python of some kind?) was “preparing to eat” the kid. I’ve actively tried to explain to some people that this would be physically impossible, but Joe Public all too often typically has a brain fart when snakes are mentioned for some reason. As a snake owner for the last year and a half, I’ve seen this myself. When I used to tell people I had a Bearded Dragon or a Tortoise, responses ranged from “meh” to intrigue. Now, when I tell people I have a California Kingsnake, “meh” certainly doesn’t enter the equation. For some reason, people typically seem to have a really quite strong, visceral response to the mention of a snake one way or the other. Either people really want to see/hold/feed him, or they react as if I just told them I let 17 Gaboon Vipers free roam around my house. Clearly media outlets realise this, which is why we get stories about somebodies Royal Python being found in next doors garden, and they make it sound like Auntie Ethel stumbled across a King Cobra.


----------

